# Shasta



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Any news from any of the stakes??


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

I gunned the Qual all day and it is now done. Hot and dry and I came home... sorry I dont have the placements. They were still chewing on it when I pulled away.

Randy


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Open callbacks to landblind.

1, 3, 5, 6, 9-15, 18, 20, 22, 24, 25, 27-29, 31, 32, 34-37, 40,41, 43-48, 51, 53-57,60. 

40 dogs back. I am 98% sure these are right. I have the right number 40, but i was also swating mosquitoes the size of baseballs off my legs while i was wrighting them down.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Any body else with Q results?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

You didn't gun "all day." Shot a coupla in the first. A coupla in the last. You call that all day? Lightweight.


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Any Qual results?? Thanks.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> You didn't gun "all day." Shot a coupla in the first. A coupla in the last. You call that all day? Lightweight.


I hate it when you tell it like it is. What were the Q results?


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Mei won the Q, handled by Bill Sargenti. I think Doc Ellis got 4th. All I have.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Q results. 

1st. Mei. Bill S. 
2nd. Kid. Valerie Martin
3rd. Daisey. Jerry Fletcher
4th. Bucky. Dick Ellis
RJ. Hoot. John Henninger
I don't have the Jams. 


Open callbacks to 3rd. 

1
5
9
11-13
15
18
20
24
28
35-37
40
41
43
46-48
53
55
60

23 dogs


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Q Jams are:
2) Obie/Clarene Slinkard
8) Jump/Melanie Foster
12)Molly/Billy Sargenti
13)Heidi/Jay Phelps
14)Bella/Luanne Pleasant
20)Cinder/Jay Phelps
21)Nelly/Don Wannebo


Amateur is running the land blind. 

Derby was in the third series (water double).

Open was waiting for the Derby to clear out of the water so they could play too.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

the "un-official" callbacks to the 3rd for the Amateur:
4
7
13
14
15
16
18
20
21
24
26
27
29
36
37
41
42
46


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

The "unofficial" callbacks to the third of the OPEN:
1
5
9
11
12
13
15
18
20
24
28
35
36
37
40
41
43
46
47
48
53
55
60


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Woo-Hoo Jump!!!! That's my sister!!!!

Maggie


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Tnx Randy, Tnx, Josh.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Any news on the derby?

thank you!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

I will be gunning for the derby this morning (Fourth Series). Sorry I was no where near the derby and do not have callbacks... however into the third series I heard most were back. Dont know about how many to the fourth.

Randy


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

News? News?


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

What's happening in K falls? 

derby results in yet?

Who's moving to the 4th in the other stakes?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

As I write, the derby is in the fifth series and waiting for three pro dogs to arrive and run. They took most dogs into the fifth (18?).

The Amateur is now done and the results are:

1) 21 Smoke/ Vern Cooney
2) 15 Jock/ George Millen
3) 4 Blue/ Missy Bell
4) 36 Wrangler/ Paul Foster
RJ) 14 Kimber/ Gary Zellner
Jam
20) Hoot/Chad Costa


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

What about the open?


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

Titled the sister & brother.
AFC Whisp of Carbon (Smoke )
AFC Carbons Blue Pursuit. ( Blue )
This was Smoke's third win in a row. Q'd for Ntl AM.
Congratulations Vern & Diane.
We had a great weekend didn't we............


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Missy and Steve that is great!


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Any derby results?

Mike


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Huge congratulations Missy!!!! Verne, too...heard he won 3 Ams in a row!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Great News
just heard from Luann Pleasant 
Dee won the Open, Congratulations to Jon and Carol Knapp! Duncan's Delite! 
Handler Luann P.


This completes her FC!!
Cheasapeake bay retriever!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Purpledawg said:


> Great News
> just heard from Luann Pleasant
> Dee won the Open, Congratulations to Jon and Carol Knapp! Duncan's Delite!
> Handler Luann P.
> ...


And that is now a *Field Champion* Chesapeake Bay Retriever! Congrats to the Knapps and to Luann.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Missy Bell said:


> Titled the sister & brother.
> AFC Whisp of Carbon (Smoke )
> AFC Carbons Blue Pursuit. ( Blue )
> This was Smoke's third win in a row. Q'd for Ntl AM.
> ...


Way to go Missy, Steve & Vern!

Two littermate titles.
Missy & Blue are finalists at the National Amateur this year and Vern is qualified for next year. 
Nice work, teams!


----------



## tscheuble (Nov 1, 2004)

WOW, congratulations to Vern with new AFC Smoke and Missy with new AFC Blue. What a weekend for the Splash X Carbon kids in the Am. We are so proud of you both.
Mamma Splash and Widgeon Creek.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

tscheuble said:


> WOW, congratulations to Vern with new AFC Smoke and Missy with new AFC Blue. What a weekend for the Splash X Carbon kids in the Am.


And congratulations to you, Todd Scheuble, for breeding Splash to Carbon 3 times. Those 3 Carbon ex Widgeon's C.C. Waterback litters have produced some very talented pups. So far 3 from the first litter have their AFC titles and some from the second litter are close to getting their AFC titles.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Congratulations to all the great dogs running, but especially to Jon & Carol Knapp, Luann Pleasant and FC Duncan's Dee-lite!!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Billy Sargenti placed second and third, second with Tar, third with our Reagan, Citori's Vista 40th pres. Thanks Billy!!! Congrats to Luann and Jon and Carol. Couldn't happen to nicer people and a great dog!!


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Way to go. Chad & Hoot!


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Congratulations to Jon and Carol Knapp, handler Luann Pleasant and newly titled Chessie FC Duncan's Delite on her Open win


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

OPEN - congratulations to Pat Nichols for getting a 4th in the Open with Trapper!

Don and Helen Graves


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

rolando_cornelio said:


> Way to go. Chad & Hoot!


I second that good job now lets win big boy


----------

